# quick rant about kinect owners



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was playing black ops yesterday and and the amount of people using there kinect as a mic is ****ing infuriating.all you can hear is the background noise of there tv speakers.i got done twice trying to mute some mong ingame whilst i was one kill away from dogs,then again one kill away from blackbird.the kinect mic is ****e,stop bloody using it


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Shout " xbox kinect off " and see what happens :lol: and yes it does work :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

John74 said:


> Shout " xbox kinect off " and see what happens :lol: and yes it does work :thumb:


im deffo trying that next time.


----------

